# 2001 Maxima mouse problem



## woodsy (Apr 4, 2013)

For 2 years going have had a mouse living in my 2001 max. First winter I caught maybe 9 with mouse traps then 2 died in the blower motor. By the way don't pay some guy hundreds to get them out it is easy to do yourself. Also when doing this replace the cab air filter. They always die in front of it. Simply remove a few screws holding the glove box, behind that you will see the heater box and a little box like thing with a screw or clips this is your filter once removed the smelly varmint will be dried up or stuck in the blower fan. GROSSSSS!.
So my problem is the little buggers are getting in some place from under the car I just don't know were? 
So I use a mouse trap with a small amount of chezzzzz, one in the trunk and one on the back floor mat. Seems to work real good. Also the buggers like to nest under the back seat so pull that out. Theres a plastic clip you pull on both sides of the seat easy to do. Once the seat is out don't be surprised you see a colony of now un homeless mice having a party with your seat foam and cushions.
Does anybody know how they get in???? 

Today was bad I didn't check the traps and the stinky was in the trunk for 3 days 90+ Also when the back seat was out low and behold I see the fuel pump access cover, now that's a plus and a thumbs up for Nissan. Got any ideas how to get the smell out????????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To get the bad odor out, sprinkle some baking soda in the affected area; let sit for a day or more, then vacuum out. You might also try placing some charcoal on a pan in the area for several days.


----------



## Mike Altima (Sep 17, 2017)

I have been having problems with Miced getting in through my 2014 Altima ventilation system. I had to have it cleaned and disinfected 2x. The second time the little guy apparently hitched a ride, because after a stop an hour away, I started back up an the ventilation fan caught the bugger and made a big mess. Couldn't run the blower until it was serviced, removed and cleaned up. Driving with no ventilation in the heat is NOT fun!

What I am trying to confirm is if putting the ventilation system in recirculation mode before shutting it off will prevent mice from entering the ventilation system and car as I have been told. If this is true, then Nissan should be reprogramming the cars so that the system is put in recirc on shutdown. 

My Altima is the only car I have ever had this problem with. I know that I have mice in the engine compartment of my other cars, but I have NEVER had one enter the ventilation system and passenger compartment!! From the research I have done on the internet, this seems like a Nissan design issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you leave it in recirc mode, it might keep them from getting into the blower fan but they can still get into the system up to the point of the recirc door, where they'll build a nice nest, more than likely! Now, I haven't worked on a newer Altima, but, typically the air intake is under the cowl cover in front of the windshield. You "may" be able to remove the cowl cover and fabricate a something to keep them out, like some sort of screen. There is usually a substantial lip around the intake (to keep water out) and you may be able to wrap the screen across the opening and secure it to the lip with a large hose clamp. Just a thought...


----------

